# Gladstone QLD ?



## Katerina13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all, we are family of 4 and my husband has a job in Gladstone QLD,from what I read online and in travel guides it`s an industrial city and we don`t really want to live there,we love the beach village of Agnes water but the problem is it is 120km from Gladstone(90mins drive)!!here in Ireland is normal that people travel to work for 60-90 mins but when I mentioned it to our agent she thought we are mad...
So is anyone traveling to work this far in Oz?anyone here from Gladstone/Agnes water/Rockhampton??

Thanks
Katerina


----------

